# May - Postcard- Entries and Voting



## mishele (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Peaceful






2. Postcard To Alice





3. Untitled





4. Oh God, Please Help Me!





Click this bar to view the full image.






5. Vive Le Pollution





6. During the Storm





Click this bar to view the full image.






7. Greetings From Okinawa





8. The Center For Performing Arts KC





9. Bear Lake





10. Anguilla Channel


----------



## mishele (Jun 3, 2013)

11. Wishing You Were Here Already




12. Sorry, No Clogs and Tulips Tonight




13. Solitude





14. Greetings





15. Untitled 2





16. Brotherly Love


----------



## leeroix (Jun 3, 2013)

Tough choices :crazy:


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice everyone.  Good luck!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 3, 2013)

Some really pretty ones.  If humor is the clincher here, I LOLed at 4 and 5.


----------



## danielklaer (Jun 4, 2013)

Loved the idea behind 4 and had a chuckle. It didn't really say postcard for me but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ I think I know who took photo 4, but yes its funny.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 5, 2013)

oooooooohhhhhhhh its a tight poll :???:


----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2013)

leeroix said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhh its a tight poll :???:



It's the other way around. I think the size of the poll is making the entry tight.


----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^lol I love you.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats to Parker219 for his winning entry for Postcard!!! 
I would like to thank everyone that participated this past month!! We had some very cool shots submitted!! Looking forward to seeing what you come up w/ for June!!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, congratulations Parker!!! Way to go--I definitely never saw it at the time, but now I see a distinct similarity to some Disneyland photos I've seen from you before.

#4 has GOT to be Leeroix's...

Mine was...no, mine wasn't. I just drew a complete blank on last month's, so I didn't do one. Maybe this month.


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2013)

^^^Your avatar is cracking me up!! lol


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wow, I wasnt expecting that at all, but thank you very much to everyone who voted for me!

I really thought "Greeting From Okinawa" was the best, the colors are amazing.

I took that shot at Disney's EPCOT, I have tons more from there since I live 30 minutes from there and have a season pass. 

Thanks again!


----------



## leeroix (Jun 10, 2013)

Conngrats Parker! Awesome shot! ^^^I wish I could take credit for #4 -it was very clever. Mine was actually #13


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats, Parker! I didn't know that was of EPCOT, but I love the larger than life color and detail in it. Disney would be proud! Okinawa is mine, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> ^^^Your avatar is cracking me up!! lol



It's kinda freakin' ME out.   I'm not used to it, and I keep seeing that Osprey stare and I think, "Wait! Why is Kris' avatar next to MY post?" :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Jun 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> Congrats to Parker219 for his winning entry for Postcard!!!
> I would like to thank everyone that participated this past month!! We had some very cool shots submitted!! Looking forward to seeing what you come up w/ for June!!



Congrats Parker!!!

Mish we should see if one of the bigger scarier mods can post the announcement on the main forum.


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine was the pollution one.  The photo shows the River Rouges power plant across the Detroit River in Michigan, as seen from Canada at sunset.  I figured, there aren&#8217;t a whole lot of scenes in my area that scream &#8220;postcard&#8221;, so I decided I might as well have some fun and parody the idea using an image that is representative of the lack of postcard-worthy scenes.  The anti-postcard, if you will. 




leeroix said:


> Conngrats Parker! Awesome shot! ^^^I wish I could  take credit for #4 -it was very clever. Mine was actually #13


 
You got my vote, dude.  Not only a great photo by any standard, but fitting with the theme, which is always going to be worth extra points to me.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats! I was pretty sure that was epcot and Parker  Mine is Postcard To Alice, an homage to the ugly local crap genre.


----------



## Dmariehill (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats Parker!


----------



## machinehater (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats Parker =)!


----------



## Mfgary (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^Your avatar is cracking me up!! lol


----------



## machinehater (Jul 13, 2013)

Mfgary said:


> ^^^Your avatar is cracking me up!! lol



Which one? Parker's ?


----------

